# Yay! Almost overnight lifting off.



## sparkyskim (Feb 11, 2011)

So excited, my big boy's ears are starting to stand!  He's 14 weeks on Friday.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a precious boy!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

He has a very sweet face, simply huggable!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, he is so cute!


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Aww...so cute! I love his color...I'm curious to see how dark he gets


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

awww what a face! He is very handsome!


----------



## sparkyskim (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you all. KendraLovey, I am curious about that as well - I've been brushing him a ton because he has a bunch of that fuzzy baby hair that's coming out. His mom is very dark (bicolor?) and his dad is a light sable. I have a feeling he will be dark.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

He is very adorable!


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

He's going to be gorgous either way


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

What a beautiful puppy! He's gonna be one good looking dude!! More pictures please


----------



## sparkyskim (Feb 11, 2011)

Okay, just uploaded this pic to my computer; that first one was off my phone. I couldn't resist. He looks so silly with that beef tendon sticking out of his mouth.  I'm being an annoying gushy dog mom, I know. But aren't we all?!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

haha - that's way cute!! I'm an annoying gushy dog Mom too - I keep updating my puppy's 'introduction' thread with new pictures....I'm sure people are getting sick of it - but he's so cute and changes so much, so quickly that I just can't help myself. So, I say, bring on the pictures!!


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

What a sweet picture, nothing like those beef tendons, mmmm good


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very handsome boy, I remember being so excited when my boys ears first went up so I know how you feel.


----------



## AlbySniffinButts (Mar 7, 2011)

My boy turned 14 weeks today, his ears are still struggling haha.


----------

